# How long does it take?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok got my 942 and it took its software download.

But now on the screen it says "Warning - Your receiver's memory is now being programmed. Do not disturb or unplug your receiver!"

It has said this now for 20 minutes.

How long does this normally take?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ahh it just finished.  The should put a status bar or some moving dots or something so people dont think the 942 froze up. I was starting to think I had a bad unit.

It's now rebooting.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Deleted: No longer pertinent after Scott reposted.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Scott,

I am glad that you posted this. When I installed my 942 yesterday, I was ready for the delay because I had read your post. Thanks


----------

